# Canon RF 35mm review by photographyblog



## Chaitanya (Dec 9, 2018)

From conclusion:

With a full retail price of £519 / €519 / $499, the Canon RF 35mm f/1.8 IS Macro STM is something of a no-brainer in the value for money department. It certainly fits the bill as a versatile, fast and affordable wide-angle prime lens that certainly delivers the goods on the new Canon EOS R.

https://www.photographyblog.com/reviews/canon_rf_35m_f1_8_is_macro_stm_review


----------



## Maximilian (Dec 9, 2018)

thanks for sharing

That


Chaitanya said:


> ...the Canon RF 35mm f/1.8 IS Macro STM is something of a no-brainer in the value for money department...


sums it up perfectly.
If I was to buy an EOS R body, this lens would be in my package for sure.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 10, 2018)

I considered getting it, but I think 100mm is better for a macro, this is very wide for full frame. The lens has received good reviews.


----------



## Chaitanya (Dec 11, 2018)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I considered getting it, but I think 100mm is better for a macro, this is very wide for full frame. The lens has received good reviews.


Yes longer 100mm Macro is more useful as general purpose macro photography but 35mm will make a good product photography lens for studio shooters. It's a neat feature addition. Overall all the 4 initial offerings of RF mount are excellent.


----------



## Random Orbits (Dec 11, 2018)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I considered getting it, but I think 100mm is better for a macro, this is very wide for full frame. The lens has received good reviews.



Hmm... I see it more as a RF version of the EF 35 f/2 IS, only faster and with better closeup capability. And less expensive too. I ordered one through a Canon-authorized retailer on Ebay when Ebay was having it's 10% off promotion.


----------



## Maximilian (Dec 12, 2018)

Random Orbits said:


> Hmm... I see it more as a RF version of the EF 35 f/2 IS, only faster and with better closeup capability. ...


same here.


----------



## Random Orbits (Dec 12, 2018)

I will say that I was a bit surprised that the lens is manufactured in Taiwan, and that the typical Styrofoam upper/lower pads that surrounded my previous lens purchases have been replaced by a roll of bubble wrap.


----------

